# Results From Kiwi Health Poll



## Space_Dandy (Mar 26, 2022)

Here are the results of the recent self-report health poll of Kiwis.






You guys are in dire need of medical attention.


----------



## snailslime (Mar 26, 2022)

shocking


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2022)

Although the conclusion is likely correct, I am doubtful of the methodology used to produce it.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 26, 2022)

Let's get a Kiwi Fitness program going then. Give me ten Iroquois Twists!


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 27, 2022)

It's not my fault that my dad's sperm had an X chromosome.


----------



## Space_Dandy (Apr 27, 2022)

I am still shocked by this.


----------

